# Building a darkroom



## hammy (Nov 16, 2005)

So I'm planning on building a darkroom within short time. My grandpa was a photographer for a living and I'll get to use all his darkroom equipment, lucky me. 
I plan on building it near the garage. I'm actually building the room from the ground up. I plan to insulate it, and have running water in it.  
Question is, about how big should I make it? I don't want it huge, yet I don't want it small. My friend and I will be using it at the same time...


----------



## JamesD (Nov 16, 2005)

My darkroom is 3 feet by 4 feet... just enough room for me to have a spot to sit between the dry and wet side (and hang my coats when I'm not using it). It works for me.

On a more realistic scale.... If I were setting one up from scratch, I'd probably go at least 9 X 12 feet... enough space for two workbenches with four 3-foot wide "stations." However, if I'd ever had a real darkroom to work in, I'd probably say larger yet.

just my $o.o25


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not sure there is an "ideal" size. Most of us make do with whatever space we can carve out, so you learn pretty fast how to set up efficiently. More important is to try to get some outside ventilation if you can. If you have that and some running water, you will be in luxury!  

Have you done a search for different plans or layouts? Think about all your equipment, storage, and look at the various ways to set up. That's a good way to get a rough idea about dimensions you'll need.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 16, 2005)

My darkroom, erm I mean the wifes utility room! , is 3m x 1.5m (12ft x 5ft) with the enlarger at one end and wet area at the other and has a worktop down one long side & a return down the short side.


Are you and your friend planning on doing a dry and wet side each or both?  If you're both going to be using all the equipment then I'd say you'd need it wider to pass eachother easily, say 2m.


----------



## hammy (Nov 16, 2005)

Alright. Seems the size I was thinking was about right. I plan on having one wet and dry side and just the walkway through the center. I got a lot of great plans from www.darkroomsource.net but I was just wondering other opinions/experiences. 
And I definitely plan on setting up a nice ventilation system


----------



## photoboy15 (Nov 17, 2005)

Get a temp valve to control water temp. Something I did not due at first and wish I had.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 17, 2005)

Keep us posted on what you decide--I'm aquiring the equipment to build a darkroom myself.  And I plan on doing it this winter, as long as I don't 1)get a job in a far-off land or 2)get evicted.


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

Build 'em, guys, then post pics of your results! :thumbup: I love seeing everyone's setups.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anyone ever started a thread for posting the pics of setups?


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

nealjpage said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever started a thread for posting the pics of setups?


 Only their own.  Feel free to start one whenever you wish!


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll have to get a shot of my kitchen sink and changing box.


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> I'll have to get a shot of my kitchen sink and changing box.


 um....by all means, sure.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll try to do a before and after on mine.  I'm fairly lucky--a previous tenant was a photo guy, so the light-proof room is there.  I just need to set up a sink and a counter.  Oh, if only i had more time and money.  It'd be done right now.


----------



## terri (Nov 17, 2005)

> Oh, if only i had more time and money.


 Time and money - and the lack thereof - are the enemies of us all, my friend.  Just hang in there and you will still reap the rewards. 

A before and after shot would be great!


----------



## 303villain (Nov 24, 2005)

ha im a little late, but im doing the poor, and lack of space darkroom, i spend a ton of time at my grandparents house, and they have an upstairs bathroom that is fairly large, that rarely is used.  the only half that ever sees traffic is where the sink and toilet are, and thats still rare. in the very back of the room is a little alcove with a door to the master bedroom, which is perfect size for an enlarger and a little room to work/put things, and directly behind it is the bathtub, which has not been used in years, i have a long, skinny table that would be perfect size to put into the tub, and use for trays, and like darkroomsource.com says, im gonna try and find a way to put a printwasher in the tub.then ill use one of the two sinks when im developing film. the only two things im worried about are A) light, because the light above the enlarger area and the main light are on the same switch, and i dont want to put safe lights where both are, il figure that otu though) and ventilation, there is a window also right by the enlarger, which will becovered by a black cloth or something like that, but nothing too major.    im so excited, wow that was really long. sorry


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2005)

I think it sounds great! :thumbup: I would love to have running water in my DR, but have to use a large plastic storage bin filled with water as a parking spot for my prints, till I can get them downstairs to the sink in the print washer. It's a pain, but I'm still thrilled to be printing at home.  

I used cut up black plastic trash bags over my windows, about three layers, and it works fine.


----------



## hammy (Nov 24, 2005)

Well a personal update on this one. I've decided to look into sheds for my darkroom. It will be a lot simpler to get a good sized kit to assemble than having to build it from the ground up. Plus I won't have to worry about the wood rotting, as I want this to be a permanent, long lasting thing.  They have some really nice selections and with proper insulation and ventilation it'll be like a mini house.


----------



## 303villain (Nov 24, 2005)

thats a really good idea, if our shed wasnt full of junk, and spiders, id love to use it.  but if you are getting an insulated one, then heck you might as well if youve got the yard to put it in!  if you are building the shed yourself, be extra careful when you pour the foundation for it, ours isnt perfect, and air leaks in the gap where the foundation is lower, and it coudl get COLD. good luck!


----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2005)

hammy said:
			
		

> Well a personal update on this one. I've decided to look into sheds for my darkroom. It will be a lot simpler to get a good sized kit to assemble than having to build it from the ground up. Plus I won't have to worry about the wood rotting, as I want this to be a permanent, long lasting thing. They have some really nice selections and with proper insulation and ventilation it'll be like a mini house.


 I've wondered about those myself. Insulation and ventilation are the main factors, of course. But if done well, it could be soooo perfect. Let us know how it's going, once you start!


----------

